# My concrete project of noise,industrial ,ambient Usine no.451 hope u like it!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> I heard positive feedback about the track: demolished, nice quite nice, noise fans this is your plaisure platter
> 
> *HERE IS DEMOLISHED , NOISE-DOOM ARE JUST PLAIN NOISE, DONE WHIT A BASS DOWN TUNED THAT LOOP endlessly*..https://erebus3.bandcamp.com/track/demolished
> 
> :tiphat:


----------

